# Brittany ferries discount code



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi , currently in Portugal planning on going back to uk shortly. Not looking forward to the long drive back to Calais, anyone got a discount code they could pm to me, I would be most grateful.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I have sent you a private message


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

gomer47 said:


> Hi , currently in Portugal planning on going back to uk shortly. Not looking forward to the long drive back to Calais, anyone got a discount code they could pm to me, I would be most grateful.


I saved £40 booking with the Caravan Club ,if you'r a member try it .


----------



## gomer47 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi makems, sorry for the late reply,can't find your pm anywhere, must be me doing something stupid.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Evs54, I tried the Caravan Club for an upcoming Portsmouth/Bilbao crossing and they admitted that for this crossing there was little or no advantage in booking through the Club.

However, the Club Voyage Member discount can get gomer47 10% off the vehicle (not cabin) fare for this £500 to £600-ish each way crossing but joining the Club Voyage (Spain) would get you 30% off .

[On my reckoning, paying the CV(Spain) joining fee and annual fee for a return trip to Spain in the first year of joining, can still save you 10% on that vehicle fare. But if you don't want to tie in to an on-going annual CV(Spain) fee, the Member 10% discount off the vehicle fare is quite attractive.]

Norman


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

gomer47 said:


> Hi makems, sorry for the late reply,can't find your pm anywhere, must be me doing something stupid.


Try this............Edited

Ray.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Ray, you need to be careful about publishing your code in a public forum like this. I did it inadvertently a couple of years ago and so many people used it that BF suspended my membership (it's against the rules, ie the small print we never read!)
I couldn't even use the code to get a discount on my own bookings!
I had to get the website admin to remove the post before BF would restore my membership.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

makems said:


> Ray, you need to be careful about publishing your code in a public forum like this. I did it inadvertently a couple of years ago and so many people used it that BF suspended my membership (it's against the rules, ie the small print we never read!)
> I couldn't even use the code to get a discount on my own bookings!
> I had to get the website admin to remove the post before BF would restore my membership.


We had EXACTLY the same problem last year after me posting it on here without realising.....

BF suspended membership as it is clearly against their rules (which few of us have probably ever read :surprise: ) it took us a few weeks to get it going again and we asked for a new number so that if people had retained it we would not be put in the same position again.....

It is a shame that they did not adopt my serious suggestion of adding a year code at the start e.g. if normal number was F1234 (ours is not....) then they could add e.g. a D this year (4 letter of the alphabet denoting our 4th year) and then an E next year, so that those who have had the code before would find it non-functional..... so it would become DF1234 or for those with Spanish membership DS1234......

but they declined all such suggestions and said they will simply continue to suspend offenders and apparently there are quite a few on various forums that do the same thing - they keep an eye of all using e.g. Google to search for "Brittany ferries discount code" or similar.....

Just be aware of the risk and do not post in public....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shhhhhhhhh.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it's been picked up and I need to delete this post.
ANY IDEAS Guys.????

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

makems said:


> Ray, you need to be careful about publishing your code in a public forum like this. I did it inadvertently a couple of years ago and so many people used it that BF suspended my membership (it's against the rules, ie the small print we never read!)
> I couldn't even use the code to get a discount on my own bookings!
> I had to get the website admin to remove the post before BF would restore my membership.


Hi Makems.
How do I get to the admin now on this new site?
I really do need to delete the code asap.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This does not allow me to edit the post myself............... Ray.

Editing and Deleting your Posts
Can I edit or delete my posts?

If you have registered and are logged in, you may be able to edit and delete your posts (although the administrator may have turned off this option). Your ability to edit your posts may be time-limited, depending on how the administrator has set up the forum.

To edit or delete your posts, click the Edit Edit / Delete Message button by the particular post. If your post was the first in the thread, then deleting it may remove the entire thread.

Once you've made your modifications, a note may appear to inform other users that you have edited your post.

If the edit time and date appear as a link you can click on this to see the differences between the original and edited versions, or between edits if there have been multiple edits.

Can others edit my posts?

Administrators and moderators may also edit your messages. If they do, there may not be a note telling other users that the post was modified.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Try this............Edited
> Ray.


Whew, Thank you Admin.
Much appreciated.

Ray.


----------

